# Speedy sleeve



## muddywaders (Mar 15, 2016)

Im in the process of changing the bearings on my Caulkins trailer.There is a lot of corrosion on the spindle where the seal rides and also two small holes.The dust cap has a grease nipple but no spring and cup like a bearing buddy.I am assuming the two holes provide relief when pumping grease into the hub because when I blow air through the holes it sounds like it goes into the hollow axle shaft.My question is if I add a speedy sleeve will it no longer be possible to pump in grease or without blowing the seal?


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 16, 2016)

are you sure the grease zerk is in the cap and not in the end of the spindle?

thats what I have. there is a rubber cap on the grease cap, pop that off and it exposes the zerk., Grease gets forced through the center of the spindle and comes out those holes to grease the bearings. The speedy sleeve (I had those with an old trailer years ago were there to repair the spindle where the seal rides, should not interfere with the grease holes. I really like this setup since you can force new grease in and old grease out without removing the hub. You just have to be careful not to use too much pressure or you can pop the inner grease seal out

Unless you have a different setup than what I am thinking about


----------

